# Stuck mirror in D3100



## amagras (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi friends, 
Our Nikon D3100 has the mirror stuck and the display says "error press release shutter again" 
I found this video on YouTube that involves pushing the mirror with a screwdriver but it didn't work. Right now the mirror is completely open like when making long exposure but it doesn't move. 
Does anyone know how to fix this? 
Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2013)

Send it to a repair shop.

After hacking at it with a screwdriver it's likely AFU'd or at least no longer in alignment, and it's likely you can forget about the warranty.
The mirror assembly is pretty delicate and easy to abuse.


----------



## amagras (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep but... the repair shop charges twice the price of the body and the warranty is expired :'( that's why I'd like to explore a free solution before. Thanks, good advice, tho


----------



## Newtricks (Aug 31, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, at this point (after trying to force the mirror into place with a rod) you may be left with no option other than a camera repair center or replacing the body. I had the mirror stick in an old Nikon F I bought in a pawnshop in the early 80's. After trying to force the mirror down myself I took it to a camera shop, turned out my trying to force the mirror into place had not only damaged the mirror but messed something up in the mechanism, replacing the mirror and repairing the works cost more than I paid for the body itself.

When cameras are new, I take them to a manufacture authorized repair center (do not want to void the warranty), after that it goes to the local repair shop because they will charge less than a warranty center every time.


----------



## amagras (Aug 31, 2013)

OK, thanks guys. So... new body


----------



## Newtricks (Aug 31, 2013)

amagras said:


> OK, thanks guys. So... new body



No, No, No, Take your camera to a repair shop, find out what it would cost to repair and go from there.


----------



## amagras (Aug 31, 2013)

ok, thanks. 
Anyway, if someone knows how to fix it, I'd like to know, just in case...


----------

